# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 Integration between SD & MM , SD & FICO

## rohit83

Hello 
I want to know that - 
What is the integration between SD & MM , SD & FICO
How to create user menu

----------


## prasadwadapally

Hi fi sd integrates at transaction vkoa fi mm integrates at transaction obyc regards. Prasad

----------

